# 482 visa application



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've ceased my employment with my old employer and my new employer have applied for the new nomination on 16th of March. The global processing time for the application is 18-22 days but its been almost 40 days since we lodged the application.
The status of the application is still "Received". Has anyone got the TSS Nomination or visa in last 3-4 weeks?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sdeepaks413 said:


> I've ceased my employment with my old employer and my new employer have applied for the new nomination on 16th of March. The global processing time for the application is 18-22 days but its been almost 40 days since we lodged the application.
> The status of the application is still "Received". Has anyone got the TSS Nomination or visa in last 3-4 weeks?


As you are already onshore, your application should be prioritised 
Ask your employer to chase up DHA 
DHA gives a lot of weightage if the employers write to them 

Cheers


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Any update on your application ?


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

Kvamshi said:


> Any update on your application ?


No, My employer tried ti reach them and they have given and email id to escalate it. But, no reply on the email from DHA.

Have you got it? When did you apply?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Kvamshi said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on your application ?
> ...


Do you have the email please? Similar situation, waiting for 482 since 18th March.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

I am also in the same boat, waiting from the 5th of April,2020.


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Has anyone got their 482 through? I'm waiting for transfer since middle of April.


----------



## VIP006 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi anyone received either nomination or visa off late? I had applied in mid April but didn’t receive any info on status of application. I am offshore. Also what will be the importance of receiving nomination? Does this mark any significant milestone or it is just a procedural step which anyhow get completed?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

VIP006 said:


> Hi anyone received either nomination or visa off late? I had applied in mid April but didn’t receive any info on status of application. I am offshore. Also what will be the importance of receiving nomination? Does this mark any significant milestone or it is just a procedural step which anyhow get completed?


Haven't received any update since mid-March. Offshore now. 

Nominations is just a step that needs to be completed before 482 visa can be granted. No milestone as such although it is not uncommon to receive your visa soon after nomination has been approved.


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Offshore now you mean you went back to India via repatriation flight ?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Kvamshi said:


> Offshore now you mean you went back to India via repatriation flight ?


No, I am based in Australia but I left the country just before my employer applied for 482.


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

Has anyone got their visa granted since the coronavirus?

My application was lodged mid April and still has no response 
I’m onshore and the processing time says 42-62 days. Its has already been 62 days for me!


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

I am also waiting since May 15. No response from DHA yet


----------



## VIP006 (Jun 17, 2020)

I received nomination approval but can’t say if that’s any indication of things moving for final issue of visa. Anyhow I didn’t have big knowledge about Australia visa process. Did anyone else also received nomination approval off late since Covid?


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone..
Good news for me!! I got the nomination approval today (26/June/2020)
My application was lodged on 20/April/2020
So total of 63 days.
As I already have a valid 457 visa, I can start work immediately without applying for visa (just the nomination).

Also see the delay justification given by the agent FYI:
We actually escalated several times with a manager at the department as his application took longer than usual to approve. Most of the delay was due to COVID and reduced number of case officers being available to process applications however our contact at the Department passed on the feedback that due to losses of local jobs in the Australian market, they are heavily scrutinising each and every application -including for accredited/VIP sponsors. On this occasion, we worked with the Department so that you did not need to provide further information in support of the transfer as they are doing for many other applications that we are seeing for other clients on the basis that the business had already tested the local market and could not find someone as skilled as him to take up the role.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi all,

My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24 April 2020 and we still haven’t got any feedback from DHA about the nomination. It says when you login that processing time is from 42 to 62 days. Today is the 61st day (assuming it’s calendar days).

I haven’t lodged my visa application yet because I was hoping to receive first the results of the nomination. I don’t want to risk paying for the visa application fee because I learned that you won’t be able to get a refund for the visa fee if the nomination gets refused.

Do you think DHA will be able to release the nomination results by tomorrow? Or is it still very uncertain to say?

I am, however, in a tricky situation because my current 476 visa will expire early August. Regardless if I receive the nomination results or not, I will be obliged to lodge my application some time mid-July so I will be issued a bridging visa. Do you think it’s just right to wait mid-July before I apply or will there be any complications that I should be worried about so it’s better to lodge the visa application sooner?

Thank you so much. Really hoping for your answers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ava26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24 April 2020 and we still haven’t got any feedback from DHA about the nomination. It says when you login that processing time is from 42 to 62 days. Today is the 61st day (assuming it’s calendar days).
> 
> ...


62 days is just an approximation 
It can very easily exceed that
Are you sure you get a bridging visa if you apply for 482 without the nomination approval ?
I am not sure, so do recheck it

Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Oh my! Haven’t thought of that. I just thought as long as you pay the application fee, you’ll automatically be issued a bridging visa since you can already lodge a visa application as long as a nomination for you has been lodged (regardless if there’s already a decision or not on the nomination).

Thanks for bringing this up, NB. Will definitely look into it.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am currently on a 457 visa which expires in August 2021. My role with my current sponsor has been made redundant and I understand that once they inform the department, I have 60 days to find another sponsor. I have also applied for my PR in 2018 and still waiting for the results. I have received my Bridging Visa A in December 2018 which is currently inactive and will get activated once my 457 expires. I have the following questions.

1. If I am unable to find a sponsor in the next 60 days to extend my 4576 and my 457 becomes invalid, can I still live, look for/work lawfully in Australia on my Bridging Visa A?

2. If that is the case, is there a possibility to expedite the end of my 457 Visa and start looking for/work on my Bridging Visa A so that I do not have to spend 60 days in the country without a job.

Any suggestions/inputs/advice here is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Raja


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

RajaKoushik said:


> 1. If I am unable to find a sponsor in the next 60 days to extend my 4576 and my 457 becomes invalid, can I still live, look for/work lawfully in Australia on my Bridging Visa A?


What are the conditions on your Bridging Visa? That determines the answer to your question.



RajaKoushik said:


> 2. If that is the case, is there a possibility to expedite the end of my 457 Visa and start looking for/work on my Bridging Visa A so that I do not have to spend 60 days in the country without a job.


I'm not sure about this option as I guess if you apply for voluntary cancellation of your Visa, it may affect your Bridging Visa. Better to consult a MARA agent.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> What are the conditions on your Bridging Visa? That determines the answer to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about this option as I guess if you apply for voluntary cancellation of your Visa, it may affect your Bridging Visa. Better to consult a MARA agent.



Thanks for your reply. My Bridging Visa A states "No Condition". If I do not cancel my 457 voluntarily and wait for the 60 day period to complete, will my Bridging Visa A be active or cancelled?


----------



## simson2345 (Jul 6, 2020)

*Need Email ID*



sdeepaks413 said:


> No, My employer tried ti reach them and they have given and email id to escalate it. But, no reply on the email from DHA.
> 
> Have you got it? When did you apply?



Hi - Can I have the email address of DHA please?


----------

